# Sad day



## barry richardson (Jun 27, 2016)

My dog has been sick for a while. Xrays last week revealed a large tumor in his lungs. He has really been on a downhill slide for a few weeks now, miserable and is not eating any more, so were taking him in to be put down today. he is a 10 years old minature schnauzer...

Reactions: Sincere 19


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 27, 2016)

oh man....i'm sorry to hear that Barry.


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 27, 2016)

It's never easy to have to do that. We're starting to worry a bit about our senior dog.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 27, 2016)

Man, I'm sorry to hear that Barry. That's one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. I'm keeping a good thought for you. Tony

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JohnF (Jun 27, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Barry. Dogs truly are our best friends. I have a small Yorkie getting up there and I know I'd miss him terribly.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 27, 2016)

Sad news for sure Barry. What is his name?


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 27, 2016)

Sorry for your loss Barry ... It's hard and sad to lose a fur friend ... Had to put one of mine down last month ... Was my best friend for 13 years ,..

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 27, 2016)

Sorry to hear that !


----------



## David Seaba (Jun 27, 2016)

So sorry to hear that Barry.


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 27, 2016)

Bummer man.


----------



## phinds (Jun 27, 2016)

Ah Barry, I'm really sorry to hear it. I've gone through that and know how really sad it is. I really sympathize with you.


----------



## SENC (Jun 27, 2016)

I am sorry Barry.


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 27, 2016)

very sad day indeed, I couldn't imagine having to do the same with my Hercules, 
as he's also getting up in age I've been paying extra attention to his health and nutritional needs
Definitely leaves a hole in your heart that will be hard to fill or replace


----------



## DKMD (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm so sorry, Barry. Having a dog is one of the best things in life, but losing a dog is one of the worst things.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 27, 2016)

Boy that's hard! Think we are all in pain for you! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## scrimman (Jun 27, 2016)

My condolences dude.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 27, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Sad news for sure Barry. What is his name?


Reuben was his name, he was a quirky but loveable character. The deed is done now...

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 27, 2016)

Praying that your hurt can heal quickly. A never easy or pleasant task but am sure it is better than the long suffering route.
Dave


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm really sorry to hear that Barry. Was he your only dog or do you have others?


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your support, he was my only dog Scott, my fiance has two though, so not out of dogs... ah well, life goes on......


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 27, 2016)

The greatest act of love is to be there for them in there time of need. Young for a small breed. So sorry for your loss Barry.


----------



## Karl_99 (Jun 27, 2016)

So sorry for your loss Barry.


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 27, 2016)

I feel your pain. Had to have on put down because of an auto immune disease and a short time later had to have my 16 year old rat terrier down because tumor and chronic pain.


----------



## TMAC (Jun 27, 2016)

Really sorry to hear that. Dogs bring a good quality to life. You sure get attached.


----------



## brown down (Jun 28, 2016)

sorry to hear that barry! fur babies are the best man they always make you smile even when you don't want to


----------

